# Colson Clipper



## DMNCLNR (Apr 6, 2011)

Your thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 6, 2011)

I was interested in this until the $600 mark...really want one, but without the cushioner fork, headbadge, guard, rack, usable seat, my interest waned as it went higher and higher...what exactly are you paying for with that much missing and whats' there with possible unwanted surprises?
I think it is a fair deal for someone that is a skilled restorer and having some of the component in hand, but for someone sending it out to a professional, not a good deal.
There is a real risk in getting it smooth again as it looks dredged from a swamp, but that being said, I hope it comes back to life.


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 6, 2011)

gulp! (he said gasping) to fill out the required content limit for a post.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 6, 2011)

I was interested up to a point as well, but in all reality the buyer is getting a frame and tank (hopefully, if its not rotted out). Nothing else looks that useable as is and it's probably easier to replace than restore many of those parts included. The toughest parts (other than the tank) aren't there. As Scrubbinrims mentioned, the spring fork and the headbadge are missing and those are tough parts. I'm surprised that bike went for over $600 in that condition but then again a certain Hiawatha recently went for way more than expected also.


----------



## pedaling pete (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess if you had a nice original girls bike complete would make it worthy-depending the price of the girls?


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 6, 2011)

I was interested in it for a lot more than it was worth.. I have 2 girls bikes and a complete boys bike so I could have had some fun with it, but seriously $400 is overpriced for that bike! The Seller is very happy I am sure!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 7, 2011)

Makes this look like a real deal http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230606599170&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2011)

Ooohhh boy! I love the color scheme on that 1! Well, except the price considering i'm broke right now.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the green is the most common so I am not really diggin the color, but a beautiful bike none the less!


----------

